# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Website ideas to earn online?

## Missnancyalex

I want to start an online business with the help of unique website idea. Does anyone have some kind of idea?

----------


## AndyD

Your opening post is very vague. There's lots of great website developers around but more info would probably get you some better focussed suggestions.

----------


## Missnancyalex

I love to surf internet, love to play game have little bit knowledge SEO. These are my skills but not now how to and where to use because every field have lot of competition a big brand of a product is sitting so I am trying to find unique idea to star my work.

----------


## Dave A

Unique ideas that work are rare, and seldom remain unique for very long.

While you're waiting for that unique idea to come along, it doesn't hurt to keep busy copying a successful idea.

----------


## Missnancyalex

> Unique ideas that work are rare, and seldom remain unique for very long.
> 
> While you're waiting for that unique idea to come along, it doesn't hurt to keep busy copying a successful idea.


You are right unique idea will not remain unique for a long time but if it stick to it and remain persistent I can become a pioneer.  
As far as copying an old business is concerned it needs lot of money and man power to compete with the giant of the industry.

----------


## rfnel

> You are right unique idea will not remain unique for a long time but if it stick to it and remain persistent I can become a pioneer.  
> As far as copying an old business is concerned it needs lot of money and man power to compete with the giant of the industry.


I'd say that that depends on your market.  

Facebook started out small, and it ended up becoming the most popular social networking site in the world, even though MySpace (and a few others) had been around longer.

----------


## Newretailer

> As far as copying an old business is concerned it needs lot of money and man power to compete with the giant of the industry.


Not necessarily  :Smile:   We make soap and bath & body products, so theoretically we compete with giants and don't stand a chance. However, we make exceptionally good soap and other products and give a lot of individual attention to our customers. We make a handsome living out of it, most of the times  :Smile: 

I think if anyone has an amazing idea for a new, unique on-line business, they may not share it here.

----------


## Missnancyalex

Thanks to all how tried to help me. I appreciated all your effort. I think I figure it out what to do. I combine the mixture of these advices and make a point to start a blog on Games review and expend its category with time. 
I know it not unique many other sites are doing this but I think I can do this to, I have chose this topic because 
I have little bit knowledge about it as compare to other topics, 
It has less starter cost (make on blogspot, wordpress).
 It’s a risk free it only needs my some time to review a game. 
It have entertainment factor as well.
Thanks again for your kind advice. 

I am still need some more advice on this idea.....

----------


## nico42

You have two solution :

1. Sell product online, physical goods (ecommerce) or virtual goods (like subscription or anything virtual).

2. Sell advertising. In this case you can use a lot of programs like google ads.

If you choose to sell ads you must have at least 1000 visitors a day to earn enought money. And if you choose the ecommerce solution you must have enought money to buy a first stock of goods.

If you have others questions I can help you  :Wink:

----------


## dropship

> I want to start an online business with the help of unique website idea. Does anyone have some kind of idea?


have so many online shops now
Think about the dropship and the wholesale lots 
that is a good idea you need warried about the Surplus products

----------


## Jovana

So, let me get this right, you want to start a blog reviewing games? 

You can "make profit" from this in a couple of ways: 

 - Send them to affiliate links (i.e. Amazon , Kalahari.net, Buynow.com)
 - Sell advertising
 - Textlinks

Just remember that Google is now taking into account if someone "over" advertises to their readers.

----------


## smithdwd

O.k guys and gals, this is my first time posting on a South African Forum but I desperately need some help and ideas. I have been in affiliate marketing for the past 4 years and I figure I know quite a lot. I recently figured out the one big problem that I have. Affiliate marketing info and courses are available by the thousands but I have come to realize that the best thing in this game is being able to talk to fellow affiliate marketers in person. No BS guru talk and that kind of thing, just honest ideas between friends... The problem is that people who know what they are doing online are few and far between in South Africa. The reason I am posting on this forum is that I am looking for someone who knows what they are doing. Even though I have only been promoting US products through Clickbank, Paydotcom, Neverblue etc, there is a MASSIVE gap in SA to make money online. NO COMPETITION!!! A bunch of PR0-PR3 sites that do not know the meaning of SEO. Any one game... Give me a shout. David @ smithdwd.smith@gmail.com

----------


## sanimoyo

Thing is with a content based business model, e.g making money through adsense and affiliate links you need tons of traffic (which is not easy to come by) to make any decent money, but it is worth a try.

----------


## harounkola

If you have a vague idea of SEO, then I'd suggest affiliate marketing promoting Clickbank products. With SEO knowledge (be careful not to over optimise your site, especially after Google Penguin) you should get decent search engine traffic, enough to convert some of them into refered sales

----------


## bennies

Unique ideas are not what makes you money online - it is trends - what are people searching on the net for now? If you can see a new trend in advance, you are in with the money. Facebook was started by a trend as people was tired of one way communication and wanted to engage more.

----------


## Ann.J

You should consider the fact that you will have a lot of competition and it will be rather difficult to position yourself ahead of the already in market leaders. Even if you are strong enough to stand upto that competion, with the additional cost of investments into marketing so that you can win their customer base, you should have a unique products/ service to sell, you have to convince the customers that you are better than the others and exactly why you claim to be the best. Decide whether you want to sell a product, or a service, what platform you tend to use .

----------


## stevefridel

According to me you have to develop your business website for developing your business in the world. In this website you have to display all information of your business, Its really very good idea's for developing your business.

----------


## HopeOnline

Hi Missnancyalex

I started my website beginning of this year: www.hopeonline.co.za for the fun of it and its brought me loads of excitement to see hom many visitors go onto my website every day.
Im an affiliate for various companies and also earn commission from some. Im a dealer for Foneworx and make extra increasing money through that aswell with this website: www.faxestoemail.co.za.

----------


## Gerida

Well I agree no one will share the unique idea

----------


## Garf

Write and sell an e-book on line or Kindle if you think your knowledge is saleable or entertaining enough

----------


## Gerida

> Hi Missnancyalex
> 
> I started my website beginning of this year: www.hopeonline.co.za for the fun of it and its brought me loads of excitement to see hom many visitors go onto my website every day.
> Im an affiliate for various companies and also earn commission from some. Im a dealer for Foneworx and make extra increasing money through that aswell with this website: www.faxestoemail.co.za.


I personally like your blog  :Smile:

----------


## juggenut

Any idea for a site will be great as long as you find your niche (which is not too broad with too much competition, but also not too small). It's best to take a moment and think about what interests you most. Write your ideas on a sheet of paper. Is it sports? Is it photography? Whatever it is you may use it to your benefit. In my opinion the greatest solution is to put up a fully informative site (and become an infopreneur, that is, someone who earns money from their site which doesn't sell anything but only provides free information). Even if your site doesn't sell anything you can still earn a lot of money (take a look at some bloggers e.g. Steve Pavlina). There are lots of sites on the web as well as blogs with genuine step-by-step information about what you should do to succeed. Creating a good site and generating a lot of traffic on it takes time and requires patience, but it pays off. To give you the idea, you may want to check this site which is about how to make money at home and achieve financial freedom. From my side, I wish you good luck. There's still plenty of space on the Internet.

----------


## Sheraz

I had a fare share of online business experiments myself and the result i gather is that affiliate marketing is a safe and sure way to earn online without too much fuss. i know it require some patience and consistency to setup an affiliate website and the registration with affiliate networks is rather tricky for new users. I faced the same challenges so first ting i do is to select a suitable niche for my affiliate website and add some good content on it to gain loyal audience, after that i have moved towards adding affiliate links in my website. I had huge help from a website name RevGlue who help me re design my website and provide me with affiliate data. They have handled all the affiliate registration too. Now i am earning steady revenue from my website and some social media accounts as well.

----------


## claassenattorney

Any kind of eCommerce is the trending now  :Smile:

----------


## Chaya2

Online business ideas you can start today start a listicle blog,become an affiliate marketer, sell your own brand,build apps and by sell domains or create and eCommerce store. Start a block and make money from it,blogs or one of the most success full ways to start and online business, become and affiliate marketer, create and sell online course. I talk a lot about how to start a blog on this website, and for good reason. Setup an eCommerce site, sell publish a book on amazon. Blogging can offer great opportunities for college students, virtual assistant, join a work from home network,  make money off other people you tube videos, post ads. These three industries could make you rich when you start next business online.

----------


## Africanify

Drop shipping is so saturated, if you ask me. But there are hundreds of online business opportunities you can venture into.

Since you're so passionate about games and stuffs; you can start a blog, and write reviews about all the "latest games for android users".

This way, you've caved a niche for yourself by writing reviews and targeting only  "android users", and you can make money from Google Adsense or paid posts.

----------


## NGONI WARRIOR

How about affiliate marketing?

----------


## Beachbum

I would say the easiest way is to buy and sell second hand stuff using Facebook Marketplace. You don't need a website at all these days, though when you want to formalise your business you'll need a site.

----------


## Gaynor

Buying and selling second hand books online.

----------

